# Franz Kafka



## Delvok (Nov 13, 2007)

I've read the complete book of his short fiction and I've read The Trial, which I really liked. I think that he's an acquired taste but is brilliant in his own way nonetheless. I think that I like best, in his short fiction: In The Penal Colony, A Message To The Emperor (which is kind of an excerpt from The Great Wall of China) and, of course, The Metamorphosis.

Anyone else here like him?


----------



## Autumnal Equinox (Nov 13, 2007)

Definitely love him. But I always feel guilty when I read his stuff because he never wanted it published. After he died, his family published it. Jerks. But I'm thankful they did. So conflicted. :-?


----------



## Delvok (Nov 13, 2007)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Definitely love him. But I always feel guilty when I read his stuff because he never wanted it published. After he died, his family published it. Jerks. But I'm thankful they did. So conflicted. :-?


 
Yeah, Max Brod (his buddy who published The Trial, The Castle, Amerika, and some of his short works) went against his wishes and published some of his works. However, a lot of his short stuff did in-fact get published. 

I always feel bad for Kafka, because of his miserable life.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Nov 23, 2007)

I just picked up his short fiction collection and I'm reading The Metamorphosis now. Crazy story.


----------



## Dark Fact (Nov 23, 2007)

Kafka is one of my favorite writers. I think he's brilliant. My favorite short story of his is "A hunger artist". You should all check it out if you haven't yet.


----------



## FMK (Nov 23, 2007)

I've only read _The Metamorphosis,_ and I do declare that I burn that book in my dreams. It was incredibly short, but in my opinion, not short enough.

Though to be fair, that's the only taste of Kafka I've ever had, so I can't rightly judge him based on that.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Nov 24, 2007)

I have_ Before the Law _practically memorized.


----------

